# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  Kontakt fizyczny a psychoterapia.

## Noway89

Dzień dobry, tak się zastanawiam nad pewną kwestią, a mianowicie chodzi o kontakt fizyczny w terapii.

Czy terapeuta może przytulić swojego klienta? Oczywiście chodzi o przytulenie w celu dodania mu otuchy, bez żadnego podtekstu. Myślałam o tym wiele razy, zwłaszcza, że zdarzało mi się płakać podczas sesji, zaś mój lekarz pozostawał niewzruszony, oczywiście nie oczekuję tego, po prostu zastanawiam się, czy jest to hmm, profesjonalne, etyczne?

Dodam, że moja znajoma chodziła na terapię i mówiła, że zdarzyło się parę razy, że terapeuta ją przytulił w trudnych chwilach. Terapeuta - czyli mężczyzna, gdzie w sumie podejrzewałabym, że w przypadku, gdzie w dodatku wchodzi w grę różnica płci, profesjonalista starałby się zachować dystans.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli oczkujesz profesjonalnej odpowiedzi, szukaj forum gdzie są lekarze, tu nie ma żadnego lekarza. W wyszukiwarce google znajdziesz wiele portali medycznych gdzie można uzyskać odpowiedź,wystarczy wpisać w wyszukiwarkę, forum medyczne, i gdzieś na pewno uzyskasz odpowiedź

----------


## stalker8

> Nie zarejestrowany
> Jeśli oczkujesz profesjonalnej odpowiedzi, [...]


Wzruszony etyk, albo: "hmm-profesjonalizm". - Do wyboru.
[LIST]- Jak w tytule... - wbić gdzie by
*1ekturę moich postów. Internet ma podobno w gdzieś, co mu nawrzuca mi.[/ LIST] Kto nie pasuje.

----------


## PsychologWrocław

Dzień dobry, czytając Pani post zastanawiam się czy wolałaby Pani być przytulona, czy nie i co by to przytulenie wniosło? 

Psychoterapia jest procesem bardzo dynamicznym. Nie zawsze zachowanie terapeuty jest standardowe, ponadto ilu terapeutów, tyle styli prowadzenia terapii. Zazwyczaj przyjmuje się zachowanie dystansu i raczej nie przekracza się przestrzeni osobistej klienta, nie mniej jednak w praktyce, że różnie to bywa. 
W odpowiedzi na pytanie - czy jest etycznym, gdy terapeuta pozostaje "niewzruszony" płaczem klienta - to tak, jest to profesjonalne zachowanie. Wejście przez terapeutę w Pani przestrzeń osobistą, mogłoby zaburzyć dalszy proces terapeutyczny.

Myślę, że najlepiej poradzi sobie z rozwianiem tych wątpliwości Pani terapeuta. Z całą pewnością będzie dla niego cenne, że porusza Pani taką kwestię i jest ciekawa jego punktu widzenia. 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## stalker8

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Działając z wyższych pobudek estetycznych, poprzez niżej postawionych (w zasadzie; w ostateczności),  mając na uwadze tę osobistą przestrzeń oraz wspólną - jednak z godnym uzasadnieniem... gdyż _różnie to bywa_...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wczorajszy dzień ciepły, a dzisiaj czuć, że chłody jesienne nadchodzą. Boję się jutrzejszego dnia - trudne spotkanie.

----------


## stalker8

Czemu nie czytam czegoś nowego, żeby się móc obronić? Bo nie ma już po co.

----------


## stalker8

→*focus.pl/czlowiek/przytulanie-gaskanie-dotyk-niezbdne-do-ycia-13739?strona=3*

...I drugie, na co także zostałem przy tym naprowadzony, przez kogoś ironicznie życzliwego:
→ _focus.pl/sekrety-nauki/samobjstwa-zwierzt-10261?utm_source=focus&utm_medium=boksy&utm_campai  gn=sekretynauki_

Prawda, nic by przytulenie mnie nie wniosło, mam tylko żal i złość.

----------


## stalker8

Wziąłem tabletki i zaraz się położę. Męczy mnie...  :Frown:   Na kołdrę dam koc i przykryję się po uszy. Jest spokojnie, nie czytam już nic dzisiaj, ani jutro nie zdążę. Leży parę spraw, ale już się nie zmuszam. Kołdra i poduszka. I koc.

----------

